# Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?



## Patrickxxx (13. April 2017)

*Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Hallo!

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Ich habe schon komplett Google durchwühlt und nichts gefunden was mir hierbei hilft.
ich möchte mich selber im Headset hören, ohne Verzögerung! (Also ist unter Sound > Aufnahme > Mikrofon > Abhören > Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden    keine Option!)

Stattdessen müsste ich bei Sound > Wiedergabe > Kopfhörer > Pegel      einen Pegel fürs Mikrofon haben und diesen hochstellen - hab ich aber nicht! 
Wie bekomme ich das hin, das ich mich selbst höre?
Am alten PC ging das alles Reibungslos.... jetzt leider nicht mehr :/

Habe schon einiges probiert... Realtek Treiber installiert -> Aber dann klingt mein Mikrofon RICHTIG *******, warum auch immer... Mit dem normalen Windows Audio Treiber klingt mein Mikrofon Glas klar.......

ich weiß nicht weiter


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Wenn ich bei mir den Realtek Audio-Manager öffne, dann auf Mikrofon gehe, habe ich unten eine Leiste mit der Aufnahme- und der Wiedergabelautstärke. Wiedergabelautstärke hochstellen und schon müsste es eigentlich wie gewünscht funktionieren.


----------



## Stueppi (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Auf dem Screenshot bist in den Optionen von den Kopfhörern und nicht vom Mikro. Wenn du mit Treibern einen guten Sound haben willst musst du die ganzen verschlimmbesserer, wie Rauschunterdrückung usw. ausschalten, oder den Line In für dein Mikro benutzen.
Btw. man kann am PC OHNE Latenz sich selbst hören, ohne das man ein Audiointerface oder Mischpult hat? Wenn ja, war das eher ein Feature vom alten PC oder eine Funktion vom Headset.


----------



## Jobsti84 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Das einfachste ist, wenn du Voicemeter benutzt, evtl. sogar in Kombination mit VBcable.
Da kannste dir alles zusammenmischen wie du benötigt, mit dem großen "Banana" haste sogar schon EQ und Kompressor an Board.

Sind so die Standard-Apps für Streaming und Co.
VB-Audio VoiceMeeter

Um Latenzen zu senken kann man gerne noch mit ASIO4All herumprobieren,
komplett Latenzfrei benötigst du aber ein Audiointerface mit Direct-Monitoring, oder eben ein kleines Pult.


----------



## Patrickxxx (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Also aufm alten PC hatte ich beim Bild, oben zu sehen, einen Pegel für "Mikrofon". Den konnte ich einfach hochschrauben und schon war alles perfekt.... Warum hab ich den jetzt nicht mehr, diesen Pegel?

VB AUDIO hab ich probiert...bekomme es nicht hin mich direkt im selben moment im Kopfhörer zu hören... Alles andere auch probiert, aber entweder ich bin zu blöd oder ich bin nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.

Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn ich diesen Pegel hätte, dann wäre alles in Butter...

Kann man diesen Pegel nicht irgendwie herbeiholen?
Warum ging es bei meinem 7 Jahre alten Rechner, aber bei dem neusten vom neusten dann nicht mehr? :/


----------



## Stueppi (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Dann war das eine Extra Funktion die dieses Mainboard konnte und das neue halt nicht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Input dein Mikro wählen (Hier Input 2)
Als Output dein Headset/Kopfhörer wählen (Hier Output 3)
Gewünschten In auf Out routen, hier In-2 auf Out-3 (A3 Schalter im Kanal-2)

Fertig.
Um so höher deine Samplingrate, oder niedriger der Buffer, desto niedriger dein Delay.
Je weniger Umrechnung/Konvertierung, desto niedriger die CPU-Last _(Also z.B: alles auf 48kHz belassen, in allen Settings und Programmen)_

*Optional:*
Teamspeak und Co Mikro
- Input bei TS "VM Aux Out" wählen
- B1/B2 Schalter drücken (Beim Mikro, also hier Input-2)
- Pegel sind dann ganz rechts die beiden "Virtual"


*Optional 2:*
Teamspeak und Co Ausgabe
- Output bei TS "VM Aux Input" wählen
- Der Input liegt nun genau in der mitte bei "Virtual Inputs"/"Voicemeter Aux"
- Mit den Schaltern (A1-A3/B1/B2) kann man sich den Ton wieder da hin routen wo man möchte (Virtuelle Ausgänge B1/B2, oder Hardware-Ausgänge A1-3)

*Optional 3:*
VSThost einbinden
- Im VSThost oben genannten Ein- und Ausgänge wählen (Mikrofon als Input, VM Aux als Output)
- Sein Mikro hat man dann im Aux Input.
- Alternativ: VBcable als Output im VSThost und als Hardware-Input im Voicemeter nutzen.
- Fortgeschritten per Insert: Alles machen wie Optional 1-2, in VST per VM Aux einschleifen (B1/B2) und wieder per Aux oder VBpoint rein. Erhöht aber Delay, bietet dafür mehr Routing (Mikro Roh+Mikro bearbeitet, bzw. Mikro für TS+ Mikro für Aufnahme)

Das Voicemeter ist wie ein ganz übliches, aber kleines Mischpult zu bedienen, nur einfacher.

*PS:*
Mein Default-Ausgabegerät ist VB-Cable, so habe ich alle Sounds als Input-1 (A1).
Also z.B: Spielesound und kann ihn da hin routen wo ich möchte. _(oder leiser abhören, dafür volle Lautstärke im Stream/Aufnahme)_
Die ganzen Ausgänge kann man auch z.B. für OBS nutzen um alles einzeln aufzuteilen, z.B. TS, Mikro, Spielesound, Extern...


----------



## MiezeMatze (28. März 2019)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo ich habe das mit dem Audiometer versucht (dein Bild post)...ABER 
Da ist meine Stimme auch mit dem VoiceMeter zeitverzögert (HyperClout X2 über USB)

Mit Imput Lag überspricht man sich ständig, weil die STimme im Kopfhörer hinterherhinkt- das nervt.
Kann ich das verbesser?


----------



## Jobsti84 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Ja, kann man verbessern.
Wenn deine Soundkarte keine ASIO-Treiber unterstützt, dann kannst du mal ASIO4All einbinden, damit geht einiges.
Ebenfalls die Samplingrate hoch und vor allem den Buffer so weit runter wie möglich. (Halt doof, wenn der Hardwarebuffer der Karte schon sehr hoch ist...)

Wenn man sich selbst hören mag, macht es sowieso Sinn, gleich ein Interface mit Direkt-Monitoring zu nutzen,
denn das Delay bekommt man so gut wie nie raus, schon gar nicht im "Non-Pro" Bereich.


----------



## MiezeMatze (31. März 2019)

*AW: Wie kann man sich selbst im Headset hören?*

Danke.
Ja gibt es Gaming Headsets (im Hochpreissegment) die damit werben das sie Direkt-Monitoring dabei haben?

Wie ein Senheiser oder ASTRO? Weil extra beworben seh ich das nicht?

Ein extra Micro will ich mir jetzt nicht hinstellen... das ist mir zu affig.


----------

